# FS/FT: Geophagus 2 kinds, SA cichlids and other random fish!



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking to re-home the fish to good homes, please let me know what tank you have for them and a pic so I know its going somewhere good  Will give deals on multiple fish sales. Please try spend at least $10 to make it worth my time. If you want extra pictures I can try and take some just send me a PM.

2 Flying fox's $5 for both.
1 Red tail Shark $5 or trade for plants
1 catfish Synodontis ocellifer as far as I know but I got it with the tank so I don't actually know.($10 asking rehoming fee but negotiable AKA free if he goes to a good home with experienced fish keeper) 
2 geophagus surinamensis 3-4 inch's roughly both males. ($10) each 
1 juvenile cupid cichlid (Prefer if it went to somebody with a group of them) $10 
2 Geopgagus tapajos (red heads) Roughly 4'' ($25) each
1 Green Terror. Male as far as I can tell roughly 5''. Quiet fish that keep to himself most of the time. Has grown up his whole life around geophagus and doesn't bother them at all. ($20)

*Willing to trade for a random low/mid light plants and pleco's that don't grow over 12 inch's roughly. *

Thanks.

Red Head Tapajos


Red Tail Shark


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

nice fish good luck with the sale!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Green Terror


Catfish Synodontis ocellifer as far as I could Id it but I defiantly could be wrong.....

2 Juvenile Geo surinamensis (males)


Different lighting can make a big difference on these fish. Example


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Have people interested in the 2 Juvenile Geo surinamensis green terror and red tail shark and cat fish but feel free to make offer I would like them gone ASAP.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump, The 2 surinamensis have been split up and should probably go to different homes as they started to do some pretty aggressive fighting. The loser was getting picked on by the rest of my fish so I threw him in a new community tank to recover. 

Looking for happy homes for all the fish still 

Edit: No holding anymore first come first serve. 
Everybody is wanting me to drop things off for them because they do not drive, If you intend on buying the fish please have a way to transport the fish responsibly.
PM me to arrange a time to pick them up. I will drop them off locally if I have the time and you pay for the gas bill


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bummmmmmpppp!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump still looking for good homes!


----------



## mkish (Oct 7, 2013)

What do you want for them all?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

pmed and bump! Willing to work out some good christmas deals on fish.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

bump probably looking to get rid of my geo tank when I move so if you have enough room for 10 red heads pm me and we can talk about working something out. I want them to go to a good home. there is 3 confirmed breeding pairs and the other 4 are starting to get big enough to breed and pair off.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Bump will update with a new thread and new pictures soon. If I don't find the fish good homes I will be forced to take them to a store. All of these prices are below market value and below what I paid.


----------

